

The GLBSE and Decentralization (Bitcoin) - kiba
http://bitcoinweekly.com/articles/the-glbse-and-decentralization

======
socrates1024
Great article, it presents one example of how a small business could use issue
shares to reward employees with meaningful ownership of the company. Current
exchange systems (a) don't allow meaningful ownership (voting is too
inconvenient to matter), (b) are only good for large public corporations
(GLBSE is free), and (c) don't properly dilute over time to give new
shareholders the chance to catch up.

Could you give a different example of how a small business would use GLBSE for
capitalization by selling shares to investors - like a cross between angel
investing and kickstarter?

------
mrschwabe
This is exactly the kind of lateral thinking we need to forge the next great
entrepreneurial platform... one that is decentralized, open source, and not
inherently shackled by politics.

------
premchai21
FWIW, the main article has "GLBSE", not "GBLSE".

~~~
kiba
Fixed.

